# FS: 1 Male D. Leucomelas



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Mitchell Kaliner - Westchester County, NY 

I have for sale 1 Male D. Leucomelas. I have a 2.1 and I am seeing some aggression between the two males, even in my 65g vivarium, so one of them has to go. More information below:

Species - D. leucomelas
Line/Origin - Black Jungle
Code - 1.0.0
Age - 1.5 years
Quantity - 1
Group Prices - N/A
Preferred Payment Method - Cash
Shipping Rates & information -_ Local Pickup Only unless I change my mind. Do not PM me about shipping. _
Pictures - An old picture, but this is him:










_Price: $65, and I'll throw in a free Neoregelia 'Shamrock' Pup. _

I'm also willing to trade for vivarium suitable orchids/rare vines or few froglets of Anthonyi, of any species really.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I've decided that I'll ship. Shipping should be around $30-$35 for overnight shipping. I'll go ahead and post an ad in the frog classifieds too, but please keep this here in case any locals are interested.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Now $60 for locals.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Bump!

(10 characters)


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Bump!

(10 characters)


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Spoken for!


----------

